# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for September 2017

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Play your favorite video game. _ (Jacob46719) _  
*Basic Task ii* - Get a hug from your Dream Guide, how was the experience? Did you feel better afterwards? _(KarlaB18))_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Have fun with your own clone _(KarlaB18)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Summon a genie and have it grant you a wish _(Dolphin)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Choose a powerful emotion and try to feel it as much as you can. Project this feeling out into the dream.  _(KarlaB18)_


* SEPTEMBER'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)


1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Say something out loud.
5. Look behind you.
6. Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
7. Make your fingers longer, or your hand by trying to reach for something further away.

----------


## Lang

I just had a dream, last night that I was a genie. All I need is a master or mistress to summons me.  :tongue2:  Wish away!  ::D:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Difficult to do basic 2 when you don't have a dream guide (yet) 
But some of those other tasks might be fun. I didn't do any taks for several months now... It's time to get some wings again!

----------


## RelicWraith

Hmmm... I'm not too sure I got this month's Bonus TOTM right. I mean, as soothing and profound as "deep calm" can be, I've doubts that constitutes a "powerful" emotion. Well, here's to hoping.


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task - Evoke Strong Emotion - Success?_: 




After that, I tried the TOTM yet again, only this time, I chose to evoke deep calm. Just a few deep breaths was all it took to achieve a state similar to that after prolonged meditation. Just then, great tremors rattled my surroundings, these quakes becoming more intense the longer I continued the trance. I lost focus 15 seconds later, whereupon I was warped in bed yet again.

More walking around in the dark. I approached the sliding door to the backyard, and was curious to try as before. As I concentrated, I found myself trembling involuntarily with an influx of energy. With a gesture, I "hurled" this invisible force to the wall. A metallic clang sounded, though there was no other obvious effect.




And some clearly not successful attempts.


*Spoiler* for _TOTM - Bonus Task - Project Powerful Emotion - Blunders_: 




...Once at the front door, I remembered some TOTMs, thinking the emotion one would be a good fit. So, I muster as much anger as I could, hoping this would result in flashy fireworks. Instead, I just get warped in bed. I try this again and again in place for the next few minutes, and even yelled as loud as I could, though it seemed I woulda pop a (in-dream) blood vessel before getting anything worthwhile.

...

...I [make] another go at the TOTM. Like before, I focus on rage, only to warp back in bed immediately.

----------


## Lang

Good Luck, everyone!! May your dreams be Wish worthy and full of emotions.  ::D:

----------


## Roguetta

> Difficult to do basic 2 when you don't have a dream guide (yet) 
> But some of those other tasks might be fun. I didn't do any taks for several months now... It's time to get some wings again!




Well that's what the Genie is for, just wish for a dream guide!

----------


## Lang

> Difficult to do basic 2 when you don't have a dream guide (yet) 
> But some of those other tasks might be fun. I didn't do any tasks for several months now... It's time to get some wings again!



Your wish is my command!  :tongue2:  wish away!

There are different ways to summon a genie, I think. I'm wondering if you can use a Summoning Jinn spell in your dream instead of just the traditional finding a genie by accident? It may be easier than looking for a genie. You would also probably need to know what you are going to bind the Djinn to, like a charm or something like that. Sorry, I'm just thinking out loud. ;/ 
I've had plenty of genie dreams, and I've been the genie in the dream most of the time and granting my DC's wishes. I'm just throwing ideas out there.  ::D: 





> Well that's what the Genie is for, just wish for a dream guide!



Yes, you don't have to do all the dream tasks in order and you could probably combine tasks to complete them, I think?  
I'm not really planning on doing any task this month so, you guys are welcome to use me as your genie. J/K  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Thanks Gab  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

EDIT: Weird, this thing was double-posted below for a moment. Good thing I copied everything beforehand, lol!

Oh, looks like my Bonus wings pulled through after all.  :Cool: 

Also, I got Basic I done this morning:

*Spoiler* for _Basic I - Play Favorite Video Game_: 




 	WILD transition through hypnagogia. Soon, gameplay footage of a fighting game appeared. This for the most part was the original Marvel vs Capcom, save for a few notable alterations.

...

 	Remembering the TOTM's, I take control via manipulating an invisible arcade stick, where I used Magneto in a fight against Iron-Man. The inputs were spot on, exacting actually, down to all the flailing and gaps whenever I messed up my ROM Combo attempts. I later hijacked control of Iron-Man, though at best, all I could do were basic diagonal air-dash block/combo strings. Heh, guess I'm kinda rusty.




Relevant link: Log 857 - Summer-ish Lucid Dream Competition 2017 - Day 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

Yay, We clone again...The last time we did that I pee'd on my clones feet to get him away from a girl  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task II
8/05
6:00am I was at one of the mills I work on working on electrical stuff and saw a crowd up front in the mill. I flew up to see what was going on and to see the owner but he disappeared, I opened the door to a front room and there was a table loaded with people and some standing and a white machine like a dehumidifier humming away at the end of the table..no owner tho. I turned back to the mill and a beautiful girl I have had in many dreams came floating toward me,She said "Somehow I just knew you would be here" and wrapped herself around me.I said "This is all a dream and and we have known each other for so long,(somewhere here I remembered the task)you must be my dream guide" She was the softest most marvelous girl I had ever held,like soft butter! Wearing a filmy light blue dress and we kissed and snuggled and I said "We gotta sit down before we fall down" She instantly replied "Oh no! We gotta go do it" 
And I woke up feeling like we did it too  ::yddd:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...e-dress-82280/

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Finally got lucid and manage to do one basic task and tried advanced task


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



i sit at a table with friends and talk. i do a nosepinch " i am still dreaming.... excuse me i have another totm to do" i stand up and want to go to the next room and play some pinball or something but i notice there is a computer in this room so i approach it and see that there is a game active. it has some similarities with mario and another game i played once iwas small. i start playing there are a lot of options but i skip them all. i spawn in a forest. it is more or less 3D. i only can walk on given ways up and left. it seems very simple. i am inside the game but still i notice a girl stands next to me and tells me the game is boring. i run a way and even tho i only can run right the character leaves the way and falls down a cliff. i think i loose lucidity shortly.





*Spoiler* for _failed advanced II_: 



i move by two women standing next to a car. i approach them and tell them "hey in your car traunk there is the magic lamp right? she denies but the other one seem to want to open the trunk and i open it and she points at the lamp. i pick it up and tell the first woman to not lie again to me. she explains that she understands something else. i start rubbing the lamp but no genie comes out the lamp. 





*Spoiler* for _failed Advanced I_: 



so i try to summon myself the same way but it wont work. i turn around expecting to find a picture of me and i do. i pick it up and try again but again no success. i look at the pictures. there are some folded into each other. i seem to remember the pics of me. i think about if this is really like accessing old memory or false memory. i wear a tophat. one girl especially seem to feel familiar like if i had something with her. [it was false memory]. i want to continue and turn around.





*Spoiler* for _failed bonus_: 



i find myself in a floor. i am semilucid and i still want to do the bonus task of the month but first i seem to want to go to a toilet. i sit down and think about the task and wake up shortly after?

----------


## RelicWraith

Basic ii complete.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii - Get a hug from Dream Guide_: 




...I try morphing the biggest cloud in sight into the shape of my guide. To better control things, I narrated what I expected for the next few minutes, from which the clouds roiling into E' figure were the immediate results. Next, I commanded E to descend for a closer look, only to be reminded of how truly gigantic a cloud actually is; even at hundreds of feet above, I couldn't see my guide in her entirety. I then hitched a ride on her palm, and, remembering the TOTM, asked her for a hug. She pressed me a bit hard upon herself, enough so that I soon found myself engulfed within her vaporous mass. In awe, I flew around in such fog for half a minute.




Relevent link: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fire...-day-15-82405/

----------


## Lang

I had an accidental genie dream, a couple of nights ago about being at a concert and it took place in a train station. At one point, one of my Dream Characters said to me, "There is always a panhandler in every concert that selling magic lamps!"  It was a non-lucid because I'm a little lazy with Tasks, lately because of personal reasons.

----------


## Cookino

I didn't actually set out to complete this task, but I randomly remembered it in a lucid dream and decided to do it.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced II:Summon a genie - Success_: 



At some point, I get lucid and for some reason I remember the Task of the Month about summoning a genie and making a wish. I enter a room, expecting the lamp to be there. I find it on the stand where there used to be a TV. It looks just like you'd expect, it's a small, golden lamp. 

I start rubbing the lamp until some pink, slightly purple smoke came out of it. I cannot remember very well what the genie looked like, just that it had a vaguely humanoid form. Wanting to be able to change the dream scene easily, I tell the genie "I wish to be able to travel to any place I can imagine, instantly." I don't remember exactly what the genie did, but I imagined myself in a sunny beach, and suddenly I find myself in one. I am in a sandy island in the middle of the ocean. I them imagine myself back in the apartment and I teleport there.



Here's a link to the full entry.
My memory about the part with the genie is kinda hazy and I don't remember very well how he granted my wish, but I know I asked for my wish and it worked, so I hope this counts. If it does, then this is the first time I complete one of the tasks of the month  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

*Advanced Task i - Have fun with your own clone*

Oh, this sounds REALLY fun!!! I'm trying it as soon as I get lucid!  :wink2:

----------


## DropTherapy

Beginner - say something out loud - sucess

"Failed WILD, Semi-Sucessful DILD"
I was up in my room at night time when I looked at my hand. My pinkie finger bent like my thumb and I had six fingers. I then gained lucidity. I then went into the kitchen and straight to mmkk. "Dude, check this out!" I said to him a couple of times because I was so exited. I didn't do much after. Either that or I just don't remember it.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/drop...ul-dild-82463/

----------


## LolaTheLoner

I'm a little late to the game, but these sound fun! I haven't seen my Dream Guide in a while... not entirely sure I'd feel comfortable getting a hug from him. He's quite sadistic. I'd probably end up worse for wear, but it might be amusing to see if I can get that to work out.

----------


## spellbee2

Put your Pumpkin Spice Lattes down for one gosh dang second, because it's October!

http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...er-2017-a.html

 :lock:

----------

